# كيف تتم صناعة الاسفنج



## محمد كريم مهدي (31 مايو 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء 
اهلا وسهلا بكم 
تتم عملية صناعة الاسفنج عن طريق تفاعلين رئيسيين هما
1- تفاعل البوليول وال TDI مع الماء بواسطة العامل المساعد الامين
2- تفاعل البوليول مع TDI بواسطة العامل المساعد SO
وهناك اضافات اخرى مثل ال mecl2 والسيليكون والالوان 
وتستخدم لغرض انتاج الاسفنج نوعان من المكائن هما 
1-ماكنة الانتاج الثابت
2-ماكنة الانتاج المستمر


----------



## eng.sami (31 مايو 2009)

ياريت يقوم احد بالاستزادة فى الموضوع.


----------



## محمد كريم مهدي (1 يونيو 2009)

اخي العزيز احنا حاضرين بس قل لنا نوع المعلومة التي تحتاجها


----------



## برفكت (6 مارس 2010)

ياريت افادتى بمعايير واوزان المواد لصب صندوق عرض متر ونصف فى مترين وايه الماده الى بتتحكم فى الكثافه


----------



## نجاح حافظ عامر (23 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## كاكالوف (15 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي ابو جاسم الوردة ياريت اعرف منك الات تصنيع الاسفنج بشكل دقيق وهل هي موجودة في العراق واين. لاني اود عمل مصنع واحتاج الى خط انتاج كامل وكم هي اسعار المكائن ومنشاءها مع التقدير


----------



## hygicap (14 مارس 2012)

*[email protected]*

Actuellement je travail au sein d'une entreprise dont l'activité est la production de certains types d'ameublement des matelas à base de la mousse de polyuréthane,et je cherche d'aide concernant les formules exacte pour la production des bloc de densité 16,18 ,20,22 etc soit pour la mousse souple et rigide merci à l'avance pour vos réponses;


----------



## احمد الاصيل (19 مارس 2012)

مشكوريين


----------



## محمد كريم مهدي (18 مايو 2012)

*مكائن الاسفنج*

اخي العزيز
انا ايضا من العراق
واللهي احسن بلد حاليا لشراء مكائن تصنيع الاسفنج يدويا هو الصين اما انتاج المستمر فانا انصح بالمنشا الاوربي


----------



## w_gohary73 (12 أكتوبر 2012)

اريد موقع عن صناعه الفوم


----------



## redha1977 (18 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام الخ الفاضل برفكت المادة الاساسية في المعادلة الام هي البوليول و التديي ثم الماء ثم الحرارة


----------



## redha1977 (18 أكتوبر 2012)

بالنسبة للمعادلة باي كثافة تريد ...انا انخرطة في هدا المنتدى لانه اعجبتني المواضيع و لكن راية ان الحلول للاخوان المحتاجين معدومة فانا هنا لا ابخل بما اتاني الله


----------

